# Paddle or Belt Holsters?????



## cdsguy (Jun 4, 2007)

I am planning on getting an Uncle Mike's Kydex holster for my Glock G22, I was wondering what the advantages and disadvantges are to the belt holsters and the paddle holsters, This is gonna be my off-duty carry holster. i also do some plain clothes work for my security company, anything from slacks and a polo shirt to jeans and a sweatshirt. just wondering what might be better for my use. So any help, Paddle or belt holster????


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The two plastic paddle holsters I have position the pistol too far from my body to easily conceal. Therefore, I only use them at the range, where I can openly carry. They are however easy to get off an on, and it's easier to holster the weapon as compared to a tight-fitting leather holster.

My leather belt holsters hold my pistols much closer to the body, so I can conceal with a normal shirt. I will sometimes thread the belt in front of the hoster instead of behind, as this will pull the pistol in even closer.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*PhilR.* is on the money, as usual. Paddle holsters are the least concealable of belt-type holsters. A Kydex belt holster is normally not much better.

With the concealing garments you mentioned, you'd probably be better off looking at a pancake-style leather holster or an IWB.

Edited to add: Galco's M7X is a thermoplastic belt holster that is quite concealable, and also fast on and off like a paddle holster. Keep in mind that I work for Galco when not deployed.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get a good belt and belt holster. The outfits I like the best are Galco, Don Hume, and El Passo. All three have quality stuff. Stay with leather works best for me. I had one plastic holster and gave it away. There all right for out in the woods but not everyday packing. Good luck.


----------



## cdsguy (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey i just want to thank you guys for your help, i still went with the uncle mikes kydex but did it with the belt holster instead of the paddle style. i love it so far. works perfect for the occasion, and have even gotten to test it out, we had a good little fight involving weapons on one of my details. smooth and fast draw. And thank you mike, i have looked at the M7X ans may by one as my true off-duty holster and just use my uncle mikes kydex for plain clothes work. thanks for all the insight it has helped me out better, as the only thing that i was used to was a duty holster. once again thank you.


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Mike, how would you compare the concealability of the M7X to an uncle mikes IWB?


----------

